# Newbie from South Africa



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi everyone!
I live in South Africa where Halloween is not really celebrated - there are just a few of us who enjoy a bit of blood, guts and gore once a year.
Thanks to a lot of hints and tips I found on this site I decided to make a major go of Halloween this year and had so much fun doing it.
Next year promises to be bigger and better - I have already started working on ideas and plans!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

welcome to the fun.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard, nice to meet you.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I was near Johannasburg earlier this year. What a beautiful country you have. We were going to try to make to Cape Town, but time did not permit. 

Welcome to the forum. You will like it here. 

Not get busy, time's wasting.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

welcome to the forum. don't be shy...just dive right in!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Is it an African holiday as well? If I did boxing day big over here, nobody would understand it. LOL

Welcome!


----------



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone - nice to meet you all.
Halloween is not at all big in SA - being originally a Celtic tradition it didn't take off in SA because most of our settlers were Dutch and English.
There are a few people who make a big thing out of it.
I experienced Halloween for the first time when we lived in Canada for a year ('86 - '87). It was great and being a die hard horror fan I have always wanted to make a big thing of it.
This year was great, the kids in our area loved our haunt, but next year is going to be bigger and better - that is why I am starting now.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that's really cool! I love to meet haunters from around the world! Welcome


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Excellent welcome


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

It's up to you to single handedly make Halloween a holiday in South Africa. Who knows? Maybe in 20 years everyone will be doing it. Isn't that the way it started here in America?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome and HELLOOO from Kentucky. I hope you love it here too. We all have a great time together and love to share ideas with each other.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow, South Africa! We ARE getting popular, here!

Welcome from Maryland!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome! Glad you came across the forum & have been inspired!


----------



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

HalloweenZombie said:


> It's up to you to single handedly make Halloween a holiday in South Africa. Who knows? Maybe in 20 years everyone will be doing it. Isn't that the way it started here in America?


I am hoping that more people will be inspired to make an effort next year. If not, at least the kids (and some of the adults) can come and enjoy a bit of blood, guts and horror at our place!
One kid - one of those very tall 12 year olds, as we call them, (probably around 16 years old) - came back later with his dad so he could take photos.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That's awesome, man!


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

welcome, and enjoy your stay.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Greetings and Scare-utations!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. So you're already planning for next year? You'll fit right in.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greeting and welcome. If you haven't all ready I suggest you check out these two links for ideas and how-tos.

http://www.hauntproject.com/
http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/

plan on taking lots of pictures too, we love pics in here.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Got any pics of this years haunt??


----------



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

Bone Dancer said:


> Greeting and welcome. If you haven't all ready I suggest you check out these two links for ideas and how-tos.
> 
> http://www.hauntproject.com/
> http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/
> ...


Thanks for the links - I have been there a lot actually. Got lots and lots of ideas from those two sites!


----------



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

Ghoulbug said:


> Welcome to the forum! Got any pics of this years haunt??


I have and will be posting them soon.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello Amarande and welcome.  Its so nice to have a Halloween agent in South Africa!*


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------

